# Indoor Ha Noi Target Range



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Question: What would you do if you realised you had unfettered access to 5 floors of an empty building in Ha Noi, right next to the main industrial open market that sells things such as steel ball bearings?

You betcha ass you'd make an indoor firing range!

The school I'm working in has another whole half of it that's being unused. Unused, as in children would have to walk up an extra fight of stairs to the teacher's office (would never, ever happen) and then cross a few dark, dusty, and TOTALLY creepy rooms to get to us.

It's on, like Donkey Kong. We're in, like Ho Chi Minh. It's all go, like Ly Thai To!

Tomorrow, between classes, I'm going to start construction of the shooting range - unfortunately by then, it'll be too late to enter the slingshot tournament - I've been pretty friggin' busy and haven't had time to venture out of town to shoot, but I think we've got a solution









p.s. My wife sent me a photo today holding a Flippin' Out slingshot. Torture. I thought it might be a dirty photo but embarrassingly was more excited when I saw Nathan's creation!









Sam


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

HAHHAHA

oh buns i'll send you my dirty photos


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Buns-

I forwarded your post to your wife...becareful when you answer the phone. lol

Have fun with your new range

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This last Spring I was asked to teach a class on making and shooting slingshots for a local private school. It was one of those short breaks between semesters. The series was "20 Dangerous Things All Kids Should Do. I had them for one morning. I pre-cut twenty or so natural "Y's", cut a verticle slot in each end and then, using light tubing, I had them wedge the tubing into the slot and then had them tie it off for extra security. I pre-cut pouches and showed them how to attach the bands to the pouch. When we were done we went out to the ball field and shot at old pottery from the art class.
Who knows. You could be sitting on a gold mine.








Winnie


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. Slingshot over woman? You do have the addiction real bad. LOL


----------

